# Unable to turn on internal bluetooth on Acer laptop with XP - help?



## dragonabsurdum (Jul 5, 2008)

I have an Acer Aspire 9420 which I have downgraded to XP. I have an internal bluetooth device that came with the laptop (have verified on the sticker underneath the laptop that it did indeed come with one). XP Broadcom drivers 5.0.1.1500 are installed. Device appears to be working properly in the Device Manager. However, I can't configure it or connect any devices to it because I can't get it to turn on. I press the Bluetooth button, it won't light up. I never used the device when I had Vista, but would randomly turn it on no problem when I'd accidentally hit the button. Acer support punted me because I gave up on Vista. Is there anyone who can help me sort this out?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What other Acer drivers have you installed any chipset or others?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You should be able to find your XP drivers here.

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_9420.html


----------



## dragonabsurdum (Jul 5, 2008)

I've installed the bluetooth drivers, chipset drivers, video drivers, audio drivers, wireless drivers, dvd drivers... I forget what else since it was a few months ago that I downgraded. It was only yesterday that I tried to use the bluetooth for the first time and discovered that it wouldn't turn on. Since then I have reinstalled the bluetooth drivers and the chipset. I still can't turn on the bluetooth. If I click on anything bluetooth-related (ie Bluetooth Configuration) I get a message saying that the device can't be found and to make sure it is turned on. I try pushing the button to turn it on - nothing. The device manager says it's working fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you actually see the bluetooth device in device manager? Normally if it's not turned on it won't appear in device manager. The next thing I can think of is that if the bluetooth module was not turned on when you loaded the drivers then they won't work.
And lastly the module may have come lose or unseated from the slot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Also should be a tag on the bottom or rear of the notebook with the complete model number I.E. 9420-___


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have not already installed the ACER Empowering Technology software suite,
Please use this link to do so. http://websupport.acer.com.tw/support/driver/index.asp


----------

